# Installation linux depuis une clé



## GRK (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je me pose une question! Ayant l'intention de fair l'acquisition du MBA qui ne dispose pas de lecteur cd je me suis dit qu'au lieu d'en acheter un externe je pourrai peut etre installer linux depuis une clef usb sur celui ci (car je souhaite ce dual boot).
J'ai pu voir qu'il était impossible apparement de booter linux depuis une clef usb mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur l'instalation...
J'ai donc un petit espoir même si cela me semble peut probable!
Donc si quelqu'un en sais quelque chose


----------



## edd72 (13 Décembre 2010)

On peut imaginer, depuis un logiciel de virtualisation, une installation via la machine virtuelle (donc depuis le fichier ISO) vers une partition physique. Pour ensuite utiliser cette partition directement en multiboot via rEFIt.


----------



## Alias84 (16 Décembre 2010)

Je viens d'acheter un macbook air et justement j'utilise egalement linux via une virtual box.

J'ai utilisé un lecteur externe mais ca marche egalement avec une ISO, c'est d'ailleurs ce que je te conseille de faire, car depuis une clé je pense que ca va etre tres tres tres lent!

bon courage


----------

